# Rejected Instantly after Applying to Lyft



## aquabatsarecool (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi all,
I'm feeling confused, to say the least. I just applied to Lyft, in Boulder, Colorado, and instantly, not even 30 seconds after applying, this message popped up on my computer screen: 
*Step 6: Application Status*
* Status: Thanks for your application *
Thanks for taking time to complete the Lyft driver application process. Unfortunately, after a final review of your profile, we've decided not to move forward with an invitation to join our driver community.
On behalf of everyone at Lyft, thanks again for your time and understanding. We hope to see you again soon as one of our passengers!

The wierd part is, it wasn't enough time for a background check to complete, My background is clean in any case, so is my driving record. I wish that if they were not hiring at this time in my area, they would have just said so directly! I am practicing good clear communication in my life and this clearly isn't it! Or was it because I used a promo code? And they don't want to pay out any sign on bonuses at the present time? It was only gonna be $200.

Does anyone in the community know if I am eligible to apply to work with Lyft again in the future or Why I might have been turned down? Guess I'll just continue with Uber's application process, I am going to do the inspection tomorrow, I might call to make sure they are open on Martin Luther King Day at their Greenlight Location on Paris St in Denver. Otherwise I will go Tuesday.

Thank you for your replies!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Haha.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*Lyft is a joke. Best thing that happened to you. Make sure you send them a Thank You card!*


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Is your drivers license at least 1 year old? That could be the issue.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yo


aquabatsarecool said:


> Hi all,
> I'm feeling confused, to say the least. I just applied to Lyft, in Boulder, Colorado, and instantly, not even 30 seconds after applying, this message popped up on my computer screen:
> *Step 6: Application Status*
> * Status: Thanks for your application *
> ...


you're on the Uber / Lyft " BLACKLIST " !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

aquabatsarecool said:


> Hi all,
> I'm feeling confused, to say the least. I just applied to Lyft, in Boulder, Colorado, and instantly, not even 30 seconds after applying, this message popped up on my computer screen:
> *Step 6: Application Status*
> * Status: Thanks for your application *
> ...


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Lyft pax are nicer and actually tip unfortunately their fares suck and the tip plus nice pax do not make up for the lack of long fares. Its all about uber the most evil entity on the planet.


----------



## FinallyDone2017 (Jan 14, 2017)

Lyft pays 60% same day instant pay boost. 100 times better than Uber.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I really dont care how fast they pay as long as they pay. If that is a priority for you then you are in a bind which makes you prime target for lyft and uber. The rest of us who have something and earned a quality of life are after fair and fair working conditions not quick pay.


----------



## aquabatsarecool (Jan 16, 2017)

OK I think I figured it out. Looks like I entered my Driver's License # wrong, In Colorado apparently it is field 4D that is the actual driver's license number, and I had entered a longer string of numbers that was in field 5. We will see how this goes and hopefully I can use my vehicle inspection for Lyft for the Uber one so I don't have to pay the 50 bucks.  I will update with my progress


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Finally I never take surge fares with uber. I concede however, you win. Dont argue with an idiot he will sink you to his level and beat you with experience


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Lyft will automatically deny you if you have more than 1 speeding ticket or red light ticket or whatever.

Uber doesn't care and will take you no matter how many tickets unless you have a DUI.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Haha, that triggered lawyer safe strikes now, be ready for the news this friday and it's only going to grow larger.

If any portion of those people get deactivated, uber is going to worry about sue number 2387234673.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

It could be the mentor did not pass you. Just do Uber, its busier and I can attest Lyft is not any better. 3/4 of the pax do not use the tip option, theyre getting cheaper and cheaper. I rarely do lyft anymore.

QUOTE="aquabatsarecool, post: 1973473, member: 90268"]Hi all,
I'm feeling confused, to say the least. I just applied to Lyft, in Boulder, Colorado, and instantly, not even 30 seconds after applying, this message popped up on my computer screen:
*Step 6: Application Status*
* Status: Thanks for your application *
Thanks for taking time to complete the Lyft driver application process. Unfortunately, after a final review of your profile, we've decided not to move forward with an invitation to join our driver community.
On behalf of everyone at Lyft, thanks again for your time and understanding. We hope to see you again soon as one of our passengers!

The wierd part is, it wasn't enough time for a background check to complete, My background is clean in any case, so is my driving record. I wish that if they were not hiring at this time in my area, they would have just said so directly! I am practicing good clear communication in my life and this clearly isn't it! Or was it because I used a promo code? And they don't want to pay out any sign on bonuses at the present time? It was only gonna be $200.

Does anyone in the community know if I am eligible to apply to work with Lyft again in the future or Why I might have been turned down? Guess I'll just continue with Uber's application process, I am going to do the inspection tomorrow, I might call to make sure they are open on Martin Luther King Day at their Greenlight Location on Paris St in Denver. Otherwise I will go Tuesday.

Thank you for your replies![/QUOTE]


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

chopstick said:


> Lyft will automatically deny you if you have more than 1 speeding ticket or red light ticket or whatever.


Are you sure?

According to this page, you can have 3 moving violations in the last 3 years:

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213585758-Requirements-to-Become-a-Lyft-Driver#dmv_bgc


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ahh... rejection. I went to a shrink once and told him I was having problems dealing with rejection. 

He said, "sorry, you are not suitable for therapy".


----------



## Sidespin (Jan 12, 2017)

I can't wait for my rejection email from Lyft. Lol. I completed the mentor session a month ago and still haven't received any update from Lyft. I've reached out to the support team a few times and they say they are still waiting for my background check. Even if this was a top secret special federal government job, the background check wouldn't take this long. At this point, I don't expect to be accepted but I wish they would give me an answer.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Ahh... rejection. I went to a shrink once and told him I was having problems dealing with rejection.
> 
> He said, "sorry, you are not suitable for therapy".


Last time I went to a shrink she ran crying from the interview room after ten minutes.
You think they'd have thicker skin.


----------



## Red long (Feb 8, 2017)

chopstick said:


> Lyft will automatically deny you if you have more than 1 speeding ticket or red light ticket or whatever.
> 
> Uber doesn't care and will take you no matter how many tickets unless you have a DUI.


What if you had a dui like 10 years ago? Will they still reject you?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Red long said:


> What if you had a dui like 10 years ago? Will they still reject you?


Yes in California, go to DMV and get a print out of your license.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Lyft coming to Birmingham, AL?


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

aquabatsarecool said:


> Hi all,
> I'm feeling confused, to say the least. I just applied to Lyft, in Boulder, Colorado, and instantly, not even 30 seconds after applying, this message popped up on my computer screen:
> *Step 6: Application Status*
> * Status: Thanks for your application *
> ...


Stay with Uber Lyft has enough drivers now in your market.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

aquabatsarecool said:


> Hi all,
> I'm feeling confused, to say the least. I just applied to Lyft, in Boulder, Colorado, and instantly, not even 30 seconds after applying, this message popped up on my computer screen:
> *Step 6: Application Status*
> * Status: Thanks for your application *
> ...


I'M JEALOUS! IF I HAD BEEN DENIED LOOOOONG AGO, MY LIFE WOULDN'T BE SUCH A CLUSTER F***.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Sueron said:


> Lyft coming to Birmingham, AL?
> 
> View attachment 96001


Meetings at a hotel. Sounds kinda predatory. Wait, yea, this is Lyft -- predatory works.


----------

